# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  AmuliusRSPS - OSRS Emulation

## amuliuspvp

Edit: Divine-Reality recently has had some issues which has caused for it to be closed down. However, a new server AmuliusRSPS is currently using the latest version of Divine-Reality's source and has all of the character files. We invite you to come and join. The information below is still valid.

*Website*

AmuliusRSPS is an OSRS Emulation which focuses on giving you, the community, what you want. Our suggestion board is the most favourite section on our forums because you guys make AmuliusRSPS what it is, so we aim to give you the content that you desire. We hope that you come join us but first let's take a look at some of our main and most creditable features accompanied with some media.

By now you are probably thinking why you should play on this server. Well, Amulius will offer you some quality gaming experience! We have many creative activities in the server & our developers are awesome and will absolutely deliver awesome updates and joy to the players.

I would first like to thank from the bottom of my hearts to all the people supporting this server! which are the players themselves and the amazing people who are able to donate and keep the server alive and running! We appreciate them very much, we wouldn't be here without them, so I would like to thank them very much, from me and the staff team!

*Features*
24/7 Uptime
Automatic Systems
Client updating system
Friendly Community Support
Bank Tabs
Music & Sounds
Slayer and Boss Kill tracker
Iron Man
Zulrah
Corporeal Beast
Market (shows recent trades)
Professional Forums
OSRS Data (Items, Maps, etc)
In-Game Security Systems
Better punishment systems for player security and safeguard
Kraken & Cave Kraken
Challenging Drop Tables
Fully Functioning Clan Chat System
Achievement System
Highscores for every gamemode
Dedicated development team
Hunter
Boss Pets
Resizable and Fullscreen Client
Multiple Settings to change your experience
Profile System for the client saving your characters
Teamspeak Client
Community & Staff hosted events
Extremely community orientated
Proper mob (NPC) mechanics
Smooth and solid gameplay
Player protection system
Free for all minigame
Bounty hunter
Player-owned shops

*Media*

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

UPDATE LOG 08.05.16
https://bitbucket.org/apachenick/amu.../black-knife-p[/*]https://bitbucket.org/apachenick/amu...-small-bug-fix[/*]https://bitbucket.org/apachenick/amu...missing-emotes[/*]https://bitbucket.org/apachenick/amu...aven-2nd-level[/*]https://bitbucket.org/apachenick/amu...sues/14/jogres[/*]Added delays to the wilderness ditch[/*]Fixed decanting for anti venom and anti venom plus potions[/*]Fixed noting anti venom[/*]Buffed corp *[/*]Removed firecape from the store[/*]Fixed lootbag - The problem with this was that whenever you added a item to the looting bag, you wouldn't be able to deposit it, and when you re-logged the item would be gone missing.*[/*]
Regards,
AmuliusRSPS

----------


## amuliuspvp

Obelisks now correctly check if a player is in the 3x3 area before teleporting the player (bug: Lightshot ? screenshot tool for Mac & WinSmall npc dialogue corrected (bug gif: https://gyazo.com/0c...c0c67a36045224) Enchanting requirements (existing spell, correct bolts, runes, in combat check) are now checked before enchanting (before the animation) and also double-checked during the event to prevent possible issues. This (example) shouldn't happen anymore: https://gyazo.com/4c...dfb6aa63a246eb6Rune pickaxe now has an attack level requirement. Required pickaxes will now be checked in order of low level to high level (bug fix) and the level will now also be checked. This has also been added during the mining process (e.g. mining boosts run out)You can no bug abuse the gnome agility course pipe for infinite agility xpFixed the vembraces requirementsChanged the requirements of d'hide body to 40 defense instead of 60Fixed the requirements and item bonuses for zamorak d'hide, saradomin d'hide and guthix d'hide armory.Fixed the the player continuing fishing after the action has been stopped.Added a screenshot button on the client (which saves on ur computer somewhere) // You can find this button under the client, where the "Request help " button used to be.Added navbar on the clientRing of charos has been fixed // https://bitbucket.or...ing-of-charos-aFixed the forum and hiscores MySQL errorsFixed fixing a simple textual glitch in mystery boxes and casketsFixed the woodcutting tutor's npc dialog so that you can exchange woodcutting points // https://gyazo.com/0c...8c0c67a36045224Fixed the Top X stats on the forumFixed woodcutting issue // https://gyazo.com/c6...2a9d2f2b40306ffFixed the friend issue // https://gyazo.com/e4...8344d645e957dddFixed the rune pick requirements // https://gyazo.com/46...6d38dc8eb68301cMade it so you need level 90 smithing to create a DFSAdded DDS & Whip only option on duel arenaAdded the DR forum, hooks, etc // http://amuliusrsps.c...ges/#entry34467

----------


## Buns94b

Can u hook me up with free items that are worth a bill in game lol

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppbumppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppbumppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppbumppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppbumppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppbumppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## Deftu

Gona try this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bump!!!
bump!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp!!!!

Small little update, eh?

Fixed all the NPCs
Fixed Donator IPN (It now works!!)
Fixed DFS handling
Fixed POS bugs
Fixed MySQL issues 
Fixed the market - amuliusrsps.com/market.php
Fixed ring of wealth(i)
Fixed drop rates for legends, and iron mans
Added droplist interface ingame

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppp!!!!!!1

----------


## Randy Lair

free bump!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

Added vengeance other spell
Added spec transfer spell
Added heal other spell
Fixed making combat potions
you now require 3 doses of the super attack, strength and defence potions rather than 4 doses of each
fixed infinitive prayer bug with kraken
Made it so degradable verac items are now also taken into account when checking if the player has the full verac set
Made it so dragon spear special prevents you from healing up for a short time
Dragon spear special now works for spears with a poisoned tip (p, p+, p++)
Dbow increased spec dmg lowered from 55% to 50%
You are now able to sell trident of the seas in trading post
You can no longer attack kraken with melee
potion stat boosts have been changed to work the same way they do in runescape
Non-super potion boost: 13% + 1 -> 10% + 3
Super potion boost: 20% -> 15% + 5

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp!
!!

----------

